# Any idea what these are?



## gvwp (Apr 18, 2013)

I milled a few blanks this last weekend but I don't know what they are. I have seen this particular tree on the family farm in Indiana but the trees are always very small. The tree these blanks were taken from was about 12" in diameter and I have never seen this tree get this large. It was damaged by a storm and I just had to see what the wood was like. Looks like Beech but its not Beech. Looks a bit like Hickory but its not Hickory. The bark on this tree is stringy. A lot like Cedar but the wood is far from Cedar. The leaf looks like a Beech leaf. I have heard it called Ironwood at some point but any opinions would like to be heard. The wood is very hard and some of the blanks are beautiful. 

[attachment=23336]


----------



## phinds (Apr 18, 2013)

hophornbeam? hornbeam?

I suggest those because of the "ironwood" and because it does look a bit like hophornbeam at least

See how they compare to those woods on my site.

Clean end-grain pics would help


----------



## Flacer22 (Apr 19, 2013)

2 kinds of trees called "ironwood" in your area either Blue beach witch has a very Musclely smooth bark (i dont think thats what you have) and then as Phinds mentioned Hornbeam, my guess is that is what you have, if wood itself is stringy could be piss elm or slippery elm leaf would be very rough if thats case only reason i say that is cause small amount of bark visable in pic looks simaler to sllipery elm.


----------



## gvwp (Apr 19, 2013)

Not Elm for sure. Does the Hornbeam have leaves that look like Beech?


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 19, 2013)

gvwp said:


> Not Elm for sure. Does the Hornbeam have leaves that look like Beech?



Yes Hornbeam tends to look like small squat Beech trees.

[attachment=23397]

[attachment=23398]


----------



## gvwp (Apr 20, 2013)

I think we have solved the mystery! Thank you.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 20, 2013)

Cool! I've never worked with it, But I know it is very desirable for tool makers, i.e. planes, handles, etc.


----------

